# Personality Profile of a Serial Killer



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got plans to write a novel from the perspective of a serial killer. Yes, I know it sounds weird, hush. I want to do it from first person perspective, and I think it would be smart to type my killer in order to assess what decisions he/she might make in a given situation. I know you're all going to tell me that it depends on (insert a bunch of random junk) so here's some details that I think might help:



History of harming animals. Not something specifically sought out, but done in vengeance and curiosity. 
Above average intelligence, but works the average joe job.
 Meticulous in home environment, but purposely disorganized in public
Adulation of women, hatred of women
Shy, quiet, mild-mannered in public situations
Confident to the point of arrogance in private, and in self estimation
That's all that I can currently think of, but I should be able to answer any questions anyone has about the character. I have the character pretty well mapped out in my head. 

I'm not up to date on my personality types really, which is why I'm asking. I'd like opinions from people who've spent a lot of time researching and looking into this type of thing. What personality would you assign a person like this, and why? What aspects of the personality are the most important?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like a really messed up INTJ or INTP.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Personally, ENTP. I'll skip all of the preamble on how it's hard to ascertain the type without specific evidence to point towards all of the 'functions', but you describe your character as manipulative of his environment, crafting a careful mask to appear one way in public, I'm guessing, to throw off suspicion. ENTPs seem to be not so much manipulative, but mindful of their environment and constantly thinking of what they can do to work with it.

If not that, ENTJ.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there a specific reason you think he's an extrovert? Snail's suggestions both include being an introvert. And what would be the difference in being a J or a P in ENTP/ENTJ? Talk to me like I don't know all this, because I don't!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Serial killers are INFJ's without emotions. They are very emotionally driven, but lack the ability to deal with their emotions.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I lived with one for 14 years but I cannot tell you what personality type he was. He confused me to no end. When he was with the public he was one way but behind the publics eyes he could turn into a monster.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I lived with one of those, too, Hurting. He tested as an INTP, but other INTPs tell me he sounds more INTJ. That's why I listed both of those types as possibilities.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

> They are very emotionally driven, but lack the ability to deal with their emotions.



I was under the assumption that a T was the type of person who has the inability to deal with emotions, despite having them, because they don't understand them? Is this wrong? The only thing I was certain of was that my character was a T! lol Very logical and well thought out reasoning to everything that he does. He's very controlled, and he's not going to get caught. I'm not sure emotions control him. He's not quite a sociopath though, at least not at this juncture.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Lady K said:


> Is there a specific reason you think he's an extrovert? Snail's suggestions both include being an introvert. And what would be the difference in being a J or a P in ENTP/ENTJ? Talk to me like I don't know all this, because I don't!


I'm not judging on the basis of being extroverted or introverted; I'm judging more on the basis of the description. The way it sounds is that your character cares a lot about he's perceived, and possibly not just out of the need to. He doesn't have to be talkative or quiet to be an extrovert. Secondly, I would say ENTJ because it seems a close call; ENTJs have a tendency to want to challenge. The 'J' was thrown in as a base, as you describe your character as being meticulous about things.

I don't think INTP or INTJ are possible, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

snail said:


> I lived with one of those, too, Hurting. He tested as an INTP, but other INTPs tell me he sounds more INTJ. That's why I listed both of those types as possibilities.


 
Oh my! Snail no wonder we understand each other so well. You know what I know then if you have seen death. Mine was my dad and he died with I was 14. I did not know anything about personality types then. Now I have a difficult time even seeing his face and remembering stuff about him. It has been to long ago.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine never actually killed anyone, and he was my ex-boyfriend. I escaped. He was just like that description, though, except for the part about harming animals.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

It depends on his motive, if he is doing it for the thrill and the feeling he'd mos def be an S, if he is doing it for the benefit of himself or mankind he could be an N. 

I'd go XXTP, leaning towards extroversion, because serial killers are usually the friendly, charming friend who you'd never suspect enjoys wearing meat sweaters.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> It depends on his motive, if he is doing it for the thrill and the feeling he'd mos def be an S, if he is doing it for the benefit of himself or mankind he could be an N.
> 
> I'd go XXTP, leaning towards extroversion, because serial killers are usually the friendly, charming friend who you'd never suspect enjoys wearing meat sweaters.


yeah, the manipulative charm is an important trait i think. 

you might find this website helpful, just keep in mind the guy writing it is a self-proclaimed narcissist: 

Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD), Self-love, Narcissism, Narcissists, Psychopaths, and Relationships with Abusers, Stalkers, and Bullies - Malignant Self Love - Narcissism Re-Visited

The Psychology of Torture

and here's some links from my favorite self defense website on the criminal mindset and the escalation of violence that might help: 

Criminal Mindset

Five Stages of Violent Crime

also, keep in mind a serial killer would IMHO probably not be a personality type but have a personality disorder, like psychopathy (anti-social), narcissism, etc.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I've been going through the personalities and none of them seem really right to me. I think the idea that I need to focus on is what personality he would present to the world. I'm thinking I'm probably going to end up going sociopath with him. It's the path of least resistance


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I've got plans to write a novel from the perspective of a serial killer. Yes, I know it sounds weird, hush. I want to do it from first person perspective, and I think it would be smart to type my killer in order to assess what decisions he/she might make in a given situation. I know you're all going to tell me that it depends on (insert a bunch of random junk) so here's some details that I think might help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kind of sounds like a dysfunctional sociopath.

I think you shouldn't be looking so much at type as you should be at mental status. 

There are multiple kinds of serial killers, it has its own area of research in criminology. 

But it sounds like you're going for the "Ted Bundy" kind of serial killer. I'd read up on him, on interviews with him, on serial killers like him, the kind of people that are unassuming members of the community, well-mannered people who manage to blend in by having average facial features and average names.

Once you get a better grasp on the way Ted Bundy thought and why he did so well to blend into the public, then you can start working on the more intricate details of the character development.

There actually are already "Personality Profiles" of Ted Bundy and serial killers like him. You should read up on those. I doubt they decided to find his MBTI type, but you can do that one you learn a little more about him and begin the character's unique personality.

Good luck, though! You're a braver person than I to jump into the world of serial killers like that lol


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Unless people actually had "dads" and "boyfriends" who are real life bonafide serial killers please don't label them as such. 



> A serial killer is a person who murders three or more people over a period of more than 30 days, with a "cooling off" period between each murder, and whose motivation for killing is largely based on psychological gratification. Often, a sexual element is involved with the killings. The murders may have been attempted or completed in a similar fashion and the victims may have had something in common, for example occupation, race, appearance, gender, or age group.


 Quote from Serial killer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't want this discussion degrading like certain other ones where people accused types as rapists. 

Only bring in real theory on what a serial killer is like. If you have first hand knowledge of this then please share. Not one murder people. People kill all the time but it doesn't make them serial killers nor have the same mentality/personality.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

History of harming animals. Not something specifically sought out, but done in vengeance and curiosity. (I don't equate this with a personality type)

Above average intelligence (NT), but works the average joe job. (I don't equate this with a personality type, but possibly if they were that severely unhealthy they would not be able to successfully uphold a high level position.)
 Meticulous in home environment (J), but purposely disorganized in public (Maybe an NT trying to manipulate others perceptions?)
Adulation of women, hatred of women (I don't equate this with a personality type)
Shy, quiet, mild-mannered in public situations (I or an E that has social anxiety)

Confident to the point of arrogance in private, and in self estimation (possibly INTJ, but we are talking about a person who would have significant psychological issues and not your normal INTJ who might not actually be arrogant, but is interpreted that way by others. If we are talking Narcissistic Personality Disorder, I don't think that is specific to type.)


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Singularity said:


> Confident to the point of arrogance in private, and in self estimation (possibly INTJ, but we are talking about a person who would have significant psychological issues and not your normal INTJ who might not actually be arrogant, but is interpreted that way by others. If we are talking Narcissistic Personality Disorder, I don't think that is specific to type.)


http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/2640-oldhams-personality-styles.html

That has all the comparisons. The original site is gone now.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Unless people actually had "dads" and "boyfriends" who are real life bonafide serial killers please don't label them as such.
> 
> Quote from Serial killer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I'm not saying "INTJ are serial killers!"

I'm saying, INTJ are likely to be a certain kind of serial killer.

From what I've seen reading over the different types of serial killers, they tend to be pretty consistent in their personalities.

The stereotypical necrophiliacs tend to be like Jeffrey Dahmer, where the ones seeking power tend to resemble Ted Bundy.

Then you have the Angels of Mercy, who I guess would be xNFx

The Visionary kind of serial killer, who think some kind of supernatural calling is driving them, I would guess are INFP. I can see myself killing people if my neighbor's dog told me to.

Assuming I have a psychotic break like that. 

Any type can be a serial killer, I just think some types are more likely to be a certain kind of serial killer than others. What _motivates _them is very possibly type-consistent 

But again -- not saying that everyone who's a certain type is a serial killer. There were crazy people long before MBTI came about. I just think if that people of a certain type were to have a break from reality and go insane, then... ya know. They'd kind of be like other crazy people of their type. Just like sane people of the same type are kind of the same.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/2640-oldhams-personality-styles.html
> 
> That has all the comparisons. The original site is gone now.


Yes, I have seen his study before. I don't know a whole lot about it though. I know he was saying that you can go from healthy self-confidence to narcissism and that it was related to specific types, but does he actually say it only happens in those types or that those types are just more prone to it? I've never actually read the book or read criticisms of it by peers, so I don't know.


----------

